# Twente Open 2012



## guusrs (Feb 10, 2012)

Interesting line up at Twente Open on march 3-4 2012!
check out http://cube.hackvalue.de/to12/


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 3, 2012)

About to leave...
Hope to be there in time for 1st FMC


----------



## Erik (Mar 4, 2012)

after the first two fmc attempts Guus takes the lead with 25!


----------



## guusrs (Mar 4, 2012)

2nd day:

Tomoaki Okayama FMC: 26 moves, Japanese & Asian record on 3th round FMC
Mats Valks wins 3x3x3 (9.xx) and 4x4x4 (with low-30 solves)
20 competitiors competed for the first time at WCA, lots from my old school in Enschede
Nice podium for FMC: five 3th places with 30 moves!
checkout FMC thread this week for more FMC analysis
Marc Waterman competed for the first time since Dutch Nationals in 1982
Awful competition, I had a marvelous weekend! New FMC PB since 2008.
Thanx Erik & (girl)friends for organizing, DGT for hosting & V-cibes for prizes, Ron&Ton for their usual Ron&Ton stuff.


----------



## Erik (Mar 6, 2012)

Mats Valk wins Twente Open 2012
March 5, 2012 - 13:50 — Ron van Bruchem
Mats Valk won the Twente Open 2012 with an average of 9.55 seconds. Sebastian Weyer finished second (10.84) and Erik Akkersdijk finished third (11.01).
Asian records: Tomoaki Okayama (岡山友昭) 3x3 fewest moves 26 (single).

Check out results here: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=TwenteOpen2012

Especially crazy was the first round of 4x4:
1. Mats 36.75
2. Sebastian 38.48
3. Erik 38.96

Which competition other than the world championships 2011 ever had this level of 4x4 cubing????
EDIT: Thanks Tim! We even beat one of the WC 2011 rounds  
*high fives with Mats and Sebastian*


----------



## Erik (Mar 6, 2012)

To all who wonder why the feet final results are not in the database: 
there were 11 people registered for feet, but 2 didn't come without unregistering, and 2 just didn't compete on the day of the competition. There were only 7 people left which is not enough to be able to hold 2 rounds, so the finals were unofficial (you need 8).


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 6, 2012)

Erik said:


> Which competition other than the world championships 2011 ever had this level of 4x4 cubing????


 
Sub-2:10 podiums:

```
WC2011			2	1:50.95  Feliks Zemdegs 35.33, Giovanni Contardi 35.51, Dan Cohen 40.11
WC2011			f	1:52.20  Feliks Zemdegs 35.22, Giovanni Contardi 36.38, Mats Valk 40.60
TwenteOpen2012		1	1:54.19  Mats Valk 36.75, Sebastian Weyer 38.48, Erik Akkersdijk 38.96
WC2011			1	1:55.53  Feliks Zemdegs 37.14, Giovanni Contardi 38.07, Yumu Tabuchi (田渕雄夢) 40.32
TwenteOpen2012		f	1:57.06  Mats Valk 36.21, Sebastian Weyer 37.50, Erik Akkersdijk 43.35
Tsukuba2012		1	1:57.83  Yu Nakajima (中島悠) 38.31, Yu Sajima (佐島優) 38.98, Syuhei Omura (大村周平) 40.54
GermanNationals2011	d	1:58.41  Sebastian Weyer 37.23, Mats Valk 38.04, Erik Akkersdijk 43.14
Tsukuba2012		f	2:01.18  Yu Nakajima (中島悠) 40.10, Yu Sajima (佐島優) 40.19, Syuhei Omura (大村周平) 40.89
GermanNationals2011	f	2:01.51  Mats Valk 37.79, Sebastian Weyer 41.13, Erik Akkersdijk 42.59
TwenteOpen2012		2	2:02.08  Mats Valk 36.41, Erik Akkersdijk 41.70, Sebastian Weyer 43.97
Bangkok2012		f	2:02.29  Gomain Ngernseng 40.06, Asia Konvittayayotin 40.15, Nipat Charoenpholphant 42.08
MatsudoAutumn2011	f	2:02.33  Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴) 40.32, Yu Sajima (佐島優) 40.91, Syuhei Omura (大村周平) 41.10
UTOpen2011		c	2:04.07  Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴) 40.14, Yu Sajima (佐島優) 41.28, Yu Nakajima (中島悠) 42.65
HessenOpen2012		f	2:04.62  Sebastian Weyer 37.73, Cornelius Dieckmann 43.18, Leon Schmidtchen 43.71
Bangkok2012		d	2:06.15  Asia Konvittayayotin 35.76, Nipat Charoenpholphant 39.34, Gomain Ngernseng 51.05
HokurikuEve2011		1	2:07.18  Yu Sajima (佐島優) 41.41, Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴) 42.07, Yu Nakajima (中島悠) 43.70
MatsudoAutumn2011	1	2:08.49  Yu Sajima (佐島優) 41.64, Syuhei Omura (大村周平) 42.13, Yu Nakajima (中島悠) 44.72
Altbier2012		f	2:08.93  Erik Akkersdijk 41.54, Leon Schmidtchen 42.14, Michael Röhrer 45.25
HessenOpen2012		d	2:09.27  Sebastian Weyer 39.60, Cornelius Dieckmann 41.53, Leon Schmidtchen 48.14
USNationals2011		f	2:09.29  Dan Cohen 38.59, Yu Nakajima (中島悠) 43.57, Kevin Hays 47.13
HokurikuEve2011		f	2:09.48  Yu Nakajima (中島悠) 38.56, Yu Sajima (佐島優) 41.89, Mitsuki Gunji (郡司光貴) 49.03
```

This was the first time there were 3 sub-40s in a round.


----------



## Cubenovice (Mar 6, 2012)

It was a very long and tiring weekend (leaving home Sat 05.00h and returning Sun 22.30h) but the awesome comp and venue made up for it.
Thumbs up for Erik, “assistants” and sponsors!

And a big thank you to all those new cubers: your sheer number made me reach the semi-final in 3x3x3 for the first (and most likely last…) time.
But don’t worry, next comp you’ll probably be twice as fast as me 

Overall my 3x3x3 was pretty crappy after my recent improvement in “speed” but I did get two single PB’s so I should not really complain.

Shared 3rd place in FMC with a 30 move solution with multiple NISSwitches and corner insertion. 
Solutions posted in FMC thread

Got me the #2 ranking for slowest 30 move FMC-er in the WCA.

Apart from the footage already posted there was a Dutch article with Header “ Tomoaki sets Asian record in Twente”
Massive LOL at “draaispeelgoedbox” which could be translated as “twisttoybox”.

Tomoaki-vestigt-Aziatisch-record-in-Twente


----------

